# Custom vivarium accessories & viv builds



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Afternoon all. As some of you may know I have recently finished my vivarium build for my bearded dragon which can be seen here. I received a lot of positive feedback and a suggestion from Volly among others to make builds for others that don't have the time, space or whatever reason to do it themselves. I have been mulling it over and seeing as I enjoy it so much I decided to take the plunge! Initially I offered my services locally, showing my build to see if there was any interest, unfortunately other than a few questions and chats I didn't get any. I then decided the idea of a whole viv build may be a bit much for some and it may be better to have pre made accessories such as basking sites and hides to sell and hopefully drum up some interest. 

So that has led me to here. I have two current projects almost ready for sale and thought it would make sense to advertise here as well as locally. If anyone is interested please let me know on here or via PM, but remember I am happy to do custom work if anyone has anything in mind not just what I have pre built. 

So here they are...

Basking site 1 with small crack hide. 

Here we have a 14"x11" (lxd) basking site shaped to be used in the right corner of a vivarium (although of course you can place it anywhere!). It has a shaded hide area at the front of the rock face, there is a fair gap under there to hide any small reps. 

Before grouting. 



















And after first grout layer. 










This final picture is just after grouting and has no yet been sanded down. I will update pictures once its finished. 



Basking site 2 with large hide. 

Here we have a 15"x11" (lxd) basking site shaped for the left hand corner of a vivarium (although it does have two hide entries in case it was used in the right hand side). It has an inbuilt large hide which is roughly 8"x6". 

Before grout.



















And after first grout layer. 










Again, this final picture is just after grouting and has no yet been sanded down. I will update pictures once its finished. 


Anyway, I hope you like. Please feel free to get in contact with any questions or queries, even if you'd rather attempt it yourself. : victory:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

looking good.. you thought about trying to do one of them elaborate waterfall builds?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

:no1:


JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> looking good.. you thought about trying to do one of them elaborate waterfall builds?


Cheers pal. I have actually done a waterfall build a while back however it's unfinished and pretty much abandoned now. The waterfall part worked very well but I wasn't happy with the build as a whole, I was rather inexperienced back then so didn't think things through properly ie draining the tank etc. The problem with doing a waterfall build is that it would have to be specific to the viv, unless it was a small waterfall that you place in so I wouldn't just build a generic one to sell on unless somebody requested it.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

lets have a look at it then, you might be able to improve and finish it now youv done some more work?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> lets have a look at it then, you might be able to improve and finish it now youv done some more work?


Not a hope mate, it's been stored in the shed and is buried under a mound of other stuff! Basically I had got towards the final grouting stage before sealing. I had tried the waterfall and it worked well after a few changes, a little leak by the drainage plug but as I said it hadn't yet been sealed.

I'll try and dig up a picture.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking good Tom! Hope it all goes well for ya!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

JPalmer said:


> Looking good Tom! Hope it all goes well for ya!


Cheers pal, here's hoping! Totally off topic but thought you may like to know... Whenever I see your name it reminds me of Julian Palmer the gp2 driver! :lol2:


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Cheers pal, here's hoping! Totally off topic but thought you may like to know... Whenever I see your name it reminds me of Julian Palmer the gp2 driver! :lol2:


Haha into your cars as well as reptiles! Like looking in the mirror!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

JPalmer said:


> Haha into your cars as well as reptiles! Like looking in the mirror!


Haha, yes mate, I'm a big f1 fan! Anyway, stop spamming my thread!!! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Haha, yes mate, I'm a big f1 fan!


Haha same! But then again I'm a fan on anything internal combustion! Haha got a little 50cc fully stripped in the living room ATM next to a few tank builds! Got to get new pistons for it and sort out the carb! Drift trike here we go! Haha


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

looking great tom, you have done a great job on the hides :thumb:
I hope things go ok for you mate :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok guys. This is a build I am currently working on for someone. I took these pics today and she has got back to me stating that she would like the entrance to the hide to be taller as she doesn't think her BD will fit. I've said I'm pretty sure it will as they enjoy to squeeze in to tight gaps rather than more open hides. The entrance gap is about 55mm (just over 2"), I'm sure every beardy could fit in this and that's what I want you to confirm?! :lol2:

So anyone think a large beardy may struggle or any beardy would be fine?

Cheers, Tom. 





































Here's a picture of her boy that she thinks won't fit!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone? I have to grout tomorrow so any changes need to be made before then.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

My old beardies would have happily fit into that, but from personal experience mate, all I can say is that the customer is always right  lol. Just raise it up a bit, and then when she gets it and its too big......she'll remember what you said 

Dave


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

my_shed said:


> My old beardies would have happily fit into that, but from personal experience mate, all I can say is that the customer is always right  lol. Just raise it up a bit, and then when she gets it and its too big......she'll remember what you said
> 
> Dave


Well yeah, there is that, however I know she's wrong and don't want to make it looks worse for no reason! To be fair she has just said if I'm sure then leave it. Maybe I should leave it and just tell her I raised it a little! :lol2:

Cheers for your reply, just wanted to be sure.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I suppose it depends how deep the substrate is. If she has a couple of inches she can alway dig a bit out under the hide.

Looks great by the way!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

looks fine to me tom, my beardie will get in there no wories.


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Well yeah, there is that, however I know she's wrong and don't want to make it looks worse for no reason! To be fair she has just said if I'm sure then leave it. Maybe I should leave it and just tell her I raised it a little! :lol2:
> 
> Cheers for your reply, just wanted to be sure.


I know this thread is a little old but I always keep tabs on what you do Tom as they are always impressive feats.
I think that'd be pointless if she was on this forum and read this thread :lol2:
The hide looks awesome by the way, I wish I see this thread a few hours ago before I brought two new hides....
Oh and +1 to the vote of sort out your viv with waterfall :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Breakspear said:


> I know this thread is a little old but I always keep tabs on what you do Tom as they are always impressive feats.
> I think that'd be pointless if she was on this forum and read this thread :lol2:
> The hide looks awesome by the way, I wish I see this thread a few hours ago before I brought two new hides....
> Oh and +1 to the vote of sort out your viv with waterfall :2thumb:


Haha, cheers, I ended up doing what she asked anyway, customers always right and all! I would never finish that project now, its far below what I'd be happy with, I've learnt a lot since then. If/when I do a waterfall build it would be from scratch.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh look what I have found. Didn't realise it had all the images and videos too! I sound like a right knob in the video though so please excuse this! :gasp:

the poor attempt at a waterfall build

Disclaimer: I know it isn't great, this is no example of what my work is like now! :lol2:


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Haha, cheers, I ended up doing what she asked anyway, customers always right and all! I would never finish that project now, its far below what I'd be happy with, I've learnt a lot since then. If/when I do a waterfall build it would be from scratch.


Yep a customer is always right, also it helps to agree with women. Pretend they are right and all that but secretly we know we are the ones who are correct :lol2:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Also here's that basking spot after the height increase was incorporated.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Also here's that basking spot after the height increase was incorporated.
> 
> image


 
that looks fantastic tom :no1:


----------



## kiania (Feb 19, 2011)

Out of curiosity, the two-part (lid lift off) hide on the 2nd page, how much roughly would it cost?

Appreciate each is custom, so hard to guestimate a price, but for something that size/complexity?

Also wondering about total viv prices - but that is more morbid curiosity than anything else 

They look good though!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

kiania said:


> Out of curiosity, the two-part (lid lift off) hide on the 2nd page, how much roughly would it cost?
> 
> Appreciate each is custom, so hard to guestimate a price, but for something that size/complexity?
> 
> ...


That exact piece was £45 due to the size (its rather large!) and the addition of fake grass. 

I had someone query about a total viv price today. I can't give any exact answer with little info. It all depends on the size of the viv and complexity of the build amongst other things.

Hope that helps, Tom.


----------



## kiania (Feb 19, 2011)

For the viv, I was thinking to the nearest £100  I think ours is 2ft (it's in storage right now, so not sure of other dimensions). Was just wondering if we're talking £100, £500, or £15000


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

kiania said:


> For the viv, I was thinking to the nearest £100  I think ours is 2ft (it's in storage right now, so not sure of other dimensions). Was just wondering if we're talking £100, £500, or £15000


Really I can't answer unless I had exact measurements and knew exactly what the owner was after. A 2ft viv wouldn't cost much but again depends on what you were after!


----------



## kiania (Feb 19, 2011)

I suppose my question is, are we taking 10's, 100's, 1000's, or more? I'm assuming in the 100's range? Think (for an off-hand number anyway) it is a 2x1ft - we were tempted by pictus geckos as it seemed too small for anything else. But it was more of a case of getting a dirt cheap vivarium, and being unable to say no with the assumption we'd find something to go in it later (this was over a year ago  ).

But yes, it was a curiosity thing - I have absolutely no idea how much the materials cost for something like this (although from seeing various threads, I appreciate it takes a lot of hours!). 

The hide with the faux grass is cute and very well done - good to know someone is selling these (I don't have an artistic bone in my body, let alone when handed some foam and a dremel!).


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

kiania said:


> I suppose my question is, are we taking 10's, 100's, 1000's, or more? I'm assuming in the 100's range? Think (for an off-hand number anyway) it is a 2x1ft - we were tempted by pictus geckos as it seemed too small for anything else. But it was more of a case of getting a dirt cheap vivarium, and being unable to say no with the assumption we'd find something to go in it later (this was over a year ago  ).
> 
> But yes, it was a curiosity thing - I have absolutely no idea how much the materials cost for something like this (although from seeing various threads, I appreciate it takes a lot of hours!).
> 
> The hide with the faux grass is cute and very well done - good to know someone is selling these (I don't have an artistic bone in my body, let alone when handed some foam and a dremel!).


Ok, let's say you wanted that 2x1 fully kitted out, all three walls with various built in hides basking areas etc then we are probably talking roughly £20 for materials including grasses, grout, kingspan etc then hours on top. Probably around the 10-12 hours mark including grouting. It could be done in 5 but you get out what you put in. So roughly £100-£150 depending on the complexity of it. Like I said this is mostly just guess work. If someone was looking for a full build then I'd probably give a quote at the highest price and be sure to stick under this quote hopefully a little less. With a full build though you the have the added issues of it being designed specifically for that viv which would be much easier to do with the viv there otherwise it would have to be sealed in upon arrival by the customer. 

I'm not particularly happy giving rough quotes as I really can't put an accurate price on a non existent build. There are so many factors that would manipulate the price. If anyone is interested then please PM me as you have been, include either an accurate description (with a rough drawing always helps) and dimensions. This is the only way I can estimate the amount of hours it would take and therefore a rough price. 

Hope this helps, cheers, Tom.


----------



## kiania (Feb 19, 2011)

Ah, thats perfect - all I was after was a hugely rough guestimate  Thanks!

Doesn't seem unreasonable - I have sub'd this thread, so if we get any further on working out what to do with the viv (what to put in it), I will convince my OH to get it made 'pretty'


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

kiania said:


> Ah, thats perfect - all I was after was a hugely rough guestimate  Thanks!
> 
> Doesn't seem unreasonable - I have sub'd this thread, so if we get any further on working out what to do with the viv (what to put in it), I will convince my OH to get it made 'pretty'


That's ok, I look forward to hopefully hearing from you down the line!

Tom.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

The finished article of the basking spot/hide that I built. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought I'd update this with some pics!

So firstly one I received from the happy owner of the basking rock I pictured above...










And finally some pics of another basking rock I'm creating for '123dragon' off here...





































Still got a few more grout layers to go and some grasses to incorporate (somewhere?).


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Thought I'd update this with some pics!
> 
> So firstly one I received from the happy owner of the basking rock I pictured above...
> 
> ...


 
both basking rocks are looking fantastic tom, i wish i had you're flair for making his type of stuff, keep up the good work mate :2thumb:


----------



## Justi (Nov 15, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> The finished article of the basking spot/hide that I built. Sorry for the delay!
> 
> image


How much for one like this?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Justi said:


> How much for one like this?


Depends on dimensions really. Feel free to message me with an idea and dimensions and I can quote you when I know exactly what your after.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

It's finished. Lets just hope the 123dragon is happy with the result!



















Tom.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks superb!


----------



## Rammy (Feb 3, 2013)

Great looking rocks. They look much better than anything I have seen available elsewhere so far.


----------



## joshhammond (Jan 25, 2013)

great work 

you probably get asked all the time, but what do you use for making the hides? it looks too dense to be normal polystyrene

cheers


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

joshhammond said:


> great work
> 
> you probably get asked all the time, but what do you use for making the hides? it looks too dense to be normal polystyrene
> 
> cheers


Kingspan, celotex and the likes! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

i notice you get a very natural finish colour wise, i that the normal grout colour or do you add in a bit of paint?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

blabble182 said:


> i notice you get a very natural finish colour wise, i that the normal grout colour or do you add in a bit of paint?


Is sandstone grout, I then dry brush with a peachy orange and white.


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> Is sandstone grout, I then dry brush with a peachy orange and white.


ive never heard of it before! that something you can pick up at somewhere like wickes?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

blabble182 said:


> ive never heard of it before! that something you can pick up at somewhere like wickes?


Homebase brand. Sure its available elsewhere mind.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

tomcannon said:


> Homebase brand. Sure its available elsewhere mind.


That's a lie! Its evo-stick tile-a-floor sandstone.


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> That's a lie! Its evo-stick tile-a-floor sandstone.



arguing with yourself now? first sign of madness 

btw any tips on keeping the bloody dust down whilst using the dremel? ive covered literally everything without realising


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

blabble182 said:


> arguing with yourself now? first sign of madness
> 
> btw any tips on keeping the bloody dust down whilst using the dremel? ive covered literally everything without realising


Dremel in one hand, vacuum in the other, vacuum as you carve.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Dremel in one hand, vacuum in the other, vacuum as you carve.


oh yes the vacume is a must!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> It's finished. Lets just hope the 123dragon is happy with the result!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
bob on tom : victory:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

tomcannon said:


> Is sandstone grout, I then dry brush with a peachy orange and white.


This may sound stupid but what do you mean by dry brushing?:blush:

Lewis


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> This may sound stupid but what do you mean by dry brushing?:blush:
> 
> Lewis


It basically painting with a very dry brush/minimal paint. So you dab the brush in to the paint, then dab and wipe it a few times on a paper towel to get most of the paint off. You then brush lightly over the area you wish to paint. Minimal paint will come off and will only cover the raised areas, gives a great affect.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Is that all the acrylic paints? are you still using polyvine from home base?


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

What was the price for these two pieces and how long do they take. (have PM'd you also) they look great.

Stu



tomcannon said:


> It's finished. Lets just hope the 123dragon is happy with the result!
> 
> image
> 
> ...





tomcannon said:


> The finished article of the basking spot/hide that I built. Sorry for the delay!
> 
> image


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

A few shots of Stu's viv with some new decor from myself. I know these have already been posted by Stu but I wanted to keep them all in one place. : victory:






































I love the first and last shots, you can see the subtle purple really well! Glad you're happy Stu!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

*SWARE September*

Just to let people know I will hopefully be attending SWARE again in September and have a few pieces available to sell. I have two smaller platform/hides almost finished which will be available along with a few others, these will be priced at around £20-30 depending on size. I will also have magnetic feeding ledges with dual pots for £15. 

Here's the two pieces currently in production to give an idea...



















These both have hides underneath suitable for small/medium sized lizards. Obviously ignore the white, they won't be finished this way. 


I can of course make anything for SWARE to your requirement if you were to let me know before hand. 

Tom : victory:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Looking good mate!!

Out of interest what thickness kingspan did you use for these?

Lewis


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> Looking good mate!!
> 
> Out of interest what thickness kingspan did you use for these?
> 
> Lewis


They are both pretty much one piece which the protruding rocks stuck on. About 100mm I think, I tend to use the thicker stuff as I find it less hassle.


----------

